
So an iPhone, an Android and a Windows Phone 7 Are Put on a Grill [video] - kingsidharth
http://mashable.com/2010/11/12/phone-grill/
======
mishmash
So the iPhone is the only one to warn the user, but did it shut itself off or
malfunction?

~~~
kingsidharth
I think it shut itself off.

